
Obama Supports DNA Sampling Upon Arrest - hachiya
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/03/obama-supports-dna-sampling-upon-arrest/
======
kellishaver
I don't see what the big deal is. We already fingerprint people when they're
arrested. This seems like the natural extension of that. Why should law
enforcement not be allowed to keep up with advances in technology?

Looking at past histories of many crimes, both solved and unsolved, there are
many cases where, had the technology been there and DNA been available, it
would have greatly aided in both convicting and clearing individuals of the
crimes they had been charged with.

Yes, you can get "more information" from DNA than you can a fingerprint. Big
deal. 99% of the time it wouldn't matter, and for those rare instances where
it would, we can create laws and regulations on how that information is used.

~~~
dantheman
Once they have the information, any attempt to control it's use will fail.
Remember the government is only allowed to use your SS# for things related to
social security, and that isn't even close to how it works.

~~~
lotides
Excellent point.

